# Any NTs feel like feelers sometimes?



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Is there anyone here who feels more Feeler-ish than the stereotypical NT? Cognitively, I am an ENTP but I could pass as an INFx in certain situations.


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Definitely. I think that comes from the Fe function.


----------



## Armez (May 24, 2012)

NT's are feelers sometimes.

Here have a good video.


----------



## Laertes (Jan 28, 2012)

Shockingly enough, Thinkers have feelings too. I'm pretty much a goddamn robot and I'm still in a very feely mood right now, for example. To the extent that I read the title of the thread about hugs and thought I could use one.

THERE I SAID IT DON'T JUDGE ME


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

I've hated all 4 responses i've made and deleted to this thread.

The only way you could mistake me for a feeler, specifically an NF, is if you only ever saw me discussing my thoughts, feelings, and emotions in private.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Its not that Ts don't have feelings, its that they are more likely to ignore or dismiss them. At some point they realize they aren't comfortable with them anyway, and even suppress them. I have read some of Jung's literature where he talks about the importance of balancing your strengths and weaknesses. I have seen plenty of Ts decide that feeling is in fact part of the human experience, and embrace it rather than hide from it. It doesn't make you an nf or sf, but rather a more well-balanced t.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

As I've gotten older, I've learned to temper my speech to be more sensitive to others. That doesn't make me a "feeler", or less of a "thinker"

It hasn't changed the way I think. I still reach conclusions based on rational thought unswayed by emotional appeal, but I tend to soften the delivery of my opinions if I think they are going to start a verbal barfight, or drive someone to tears. I've figured out that doing this will save me grief in the long run.

It works like this:
If you ask me if your ass looks fat in those pants... well, yes, it does ... but instead of blurting that out, I ask myself if you really want to hear that.

It's not like I am filtering my response through my own sense of feeling, it's that I've learned to filter it through yours.

I haven't learned to be more of a "feeler", I've learned to appreciate that others are.


----------



## TrippedOnReality (Jul 4, 2012)

MsBossyPants said:


> As I've gotten older, I've learned to temper my speech to be more sensitive to others. That doesn't make me a "feeler", or less of a "thinker"
> 
> It hasn't changed the way I think. I still reach conclusions based on rational thought unswayed by emotional appeal, but I tend to soften the delivery of my opinions if I think they are going to start a verbal barfight, or drive someone to tears. I've figured out that doing this will save me grief in the long run.
> 
> ...


I agree with this mostly. That said, no one that knows me would ever ask me if their ass looks fat in those pants. Don't ask if you don't want to know the answer.  On the other hand, I definitely am more considerate of other people's feeling than I was when I was younger. I think most of that is being more aware of others feelings, and in many regards, my own feelings. For a long time I paid little or no attention to my feelings because they were just confusing; so I didn't pay much attention to other people's feelings either, for the same reason. As I get older, I'm finding that I can manage an uneasy truce with my feelings most of the time: I'll pay attention to you (my feelings), as long as you promise not to jump me and kick me while I'm down. It's times when my feelings do jump me that I can come off as being more feelerish. When I make, what I would consider, irrational decisions. When I say irrational, I don't mean that the decision is necessarily wrong, it's just not one made on logic, which is my primary mode of decision making. Perhaps someday I'll be able to make peace with both head and heart and they won't fight with each other so much.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

They're called emotions, being an NT does not make you exempt


----------



## jhoro115 (Jul 14, 2012)

Most of the time I'm pretty dead inside, in terms of emotionally, but sometimes, on that very rare occasion, when all the planets and moons have aligned, I begin to emit a slight flicker of emotion.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Nah, I did not mean to say that I am a robot or that Thinkers aren't supposed to feel. It's just that I behave like an INFJ a lot of times in social situations. That's all. It's probably my tertiary Fe.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

I feel like a Feeler when my Feeler side overrides my Thinker side when I'm in a melancholic state.

And now that I'm rising my growth ladder, I'm becoming to accept that I, too, have to consider my feelings in dealing with people.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

NTs place so much value on intelligence and competence to the point where feeling emotions or being involved in emotional situations can be extremely stressful, as they can be perceived as a threat to what we value most (and perhaps jeopardizing our reputation as being intelligent and competent individuals). 

I sometimes get fearful of my intelligence and competence being jeopardized by showing too many emotions or acting on them too much. When I'm under a lot of stress, my emotions that I've bottled up start to come out and they get in the way at times. So at times I think I'm a feeler because of that. However, naturally I tend to not consider other people's feelings and such when I'm expressing my opinions and views. 

I think this has to do with our "shadow type" appearing when we are under a lot of stress or are pretty upset. I sometimes think I'm a feeler because I tend to be more in touch with my feelings than other thinkers (I am aware of them and can usually understand why I feel the way I do) yet I also rationalize with myself. Everyone has emotional reactions initially towards stressful or hurtful circumstances, whether they're obnoxiously displayed or someone suffers silently. We need to remember these natural reactions are a part of human nature and doesn't make us any less intelligent if we experience them or heck even express them or talk about them.


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

I was on the NF temperment forum earlier and watching some videos about NFs. It seems like one of the major overlap of me and an NF is that I am also interested in making the world a better place (through the use of intellectual pursuit and scientific technologies).


----------



## Miss Butterfly Girl (Aug 3, 2011)

Just when it comes to religon and relationships. I turn my Fi on when I am trying to connect but it can be a literal challenge. I'm not saying that because I am some stuck-up-T--no that's stuff's really hard!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

lf l were most similar to any feelers it would be ENFPs.

But l look at this way-l'm really only similar to them as far as extroversion and feeling goes on my best days, and it still adds up to about half of their ENFPish-ness. Probably how they are on their "meh" days.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

gingertonic said:


> The only way you could mistake me for a feeler, specifically an NF, is if you only ever saw me discussing my thoughts, feelings, and emotions in private.


This ^^^^^^^^^^^

If you are a Thinker, it doesn't mean you don't have feelings.
If you are a Feeler, it doesn't mean you're illogical.

The T/F scale are the preference we use in "decision-making".

But when I am in a very sensitive mood, I am like INFJ.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

Normal socialization and working prefrontal cortex means that you will have emotional responses to situations, no matter how much you dismiss your feelings or claim to be 'T'.

According to Damasio, primary emotions (fear of danger, etc...) are part of homeostasis, ie. the regulation of bodily function. Secondary emotions are the byproduct of education and socialization, and play a crucial role in day to day social and personal decision-making:
"In Human society there are social conventions and ethical rules over and above those that biology already provides. Those additional layers of control shape instinctual behavior so that it can be adapted flexibly to a complex and rapidly changing environment and ensure survival for the individual and for others in circumstances in which a preset response from the natural repertoire would be immediately or eventually counter-productive. [...] For most ethical rules and social conventions, regardless of how elevated their goal, I believe one can envision a meaningful link to simpler goals and to drives and instincts. Because the consequences of achieving or not achieving a rarefied social goal contribute (or are perceiving to contribute), albeit indirectly, to survival and the quality of survival."

Feelings are the physical manifestations of emotions, making the emotional decision process more conscious and apparent in what you would call feelers. In thinkers it operates more "under the radar" and has less of an impact on conscious decision-making.

My family is all hyper NT so I've seen the consequences of aggressively dismissing feelings in action: retarded personal life choices and lack of foresight when it comes to these types of decisions. In fact Damasio argues that until recently society had long considered the emotional decision process inferior to the rational one, when in fact the latter is remarkably less effective when it comes to personal life decisions.

If you have time, you should read Antonio Damasio, he has a very insightful model describing the whole thing.


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

Well from my experience, I don't really feel anything until something I've planned goes wrong or right and after that I usually am only distraught or I will feel a smidge of happiness which usually doesn't last long. The only other times I have experienced any emotions is usually once every few years which I can't really explain what I am feeling I just know it's an emotion I'm not very fond of that rarely happens but can range from lasting a few days to 2 weeks. So in comparison to my brother (ENFP) who knows what he is feeling, why he is feeling that way and how to fix it, I don't, when it does happen I would say that my situation is almost equivalent to a blind man navigating a minefield.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

Even though I'm the type of person who prefers logic over emotion, I will say that I don't disregard my feelings because they are going to be there anyway and its pointless to try to get rid of them, because repressed/denied emotions are not a pretty sight. I have also found that emotions can be useful at times and they give a sense of individuality to people including myself. I am not afraid to admit that I have my "feeler" moments as well as occasional streams of idealism.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Having feelings makes you human. Simple as that.


----------



## Praesepe (Dec 4, 2011)

Throughout life, I felt like an outlier so the proper or typical response of a person who can neither adapt to the usual SP or SJ program is to be drawn to the creative, authentic aura of NFs. My favorite singers/artist around adolescence were NFs, more precisely INFPs: Kurt Cobain, Van Gogh, Poe, Jim Morrison and Morrissey later on. So, naturally I was drawn to this type in theory. Exposing my tertiary Fi here, but I was inspired by that mode of expression and often imitated it through poetry... very bad poetry. A lot of it was raw and cryptic similar to the artists I admired, but being Ni-Te oriented it was very clear what I was trying express symbolically and it usually had a definite structure. I mistook my intuitive sensitivities for emotional ones, so I tested as NF for the Keirsey Temperament Sorter, but it didn't quite fit me. A combination of personal development and extenuating circumstances affected my feeling side.


----------

